# KFC is just NASTY



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Got called to a local KFC today they have an inspection tomorrow.
The clogged floor drains were the least of their problems.
The grease the roaches just nasty. Broken fixtures Saw one pick chicken off the floor and toss it in the fryer.I was like dude that was wrong He gave me a dumb look. Glad I don't eat there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That place needs to be shut down


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Aren't some of those fast food places just the worst. I am sure even the nicest places do some stuff like that. No more KFC though for me.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Why I never eat out unless I seen their kitchen. A bonus being a plumber we get to see what goes on in the kitchen :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No matter how bad a KFC is...
It's still 1,000 times better than a Chinese restaurant. :yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Man I swear I think everytime you go out to eat your at risk. Ever watch those clowns when your in a commercial kitchen. i pulled an ice machine out one day at a BBQ place and found a complete rack of ribs. I mean the whole damn slab. I thought it was a dead body for a second.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> No matter how bad a KFC is...
> It's still 1,000 times better than a Chinese restaurant. :yes:


 Had some nasty Chinese restaurants. Had some spotless too. But those were rare. Japanese steak houses can be pretty bad to.

But these fast food plases are nasty. You got kids working there they can't even keep their rooms clean never mind a kitchen.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> No matter how bad a KFC is...
> It's still 1,000 times better than a Chinese restaurant. :yes:


 OH God redwood you nailed it then. I was at a chinese kitchen changing faucet washers and the little man was peeling the bread off the fored shrimp and putting them into the shrimp fried rice and other dishes.He was sitting on a milk crate and had the fried shrimp in one 5 gal bucket and throwign the de-breaded ones in another bucket. I said WTF you doin???? he says "Shrimp steel good....only breading bad shrimp steel good...No waste no can waste" and then the joker eats one and trys to give me one......and the cook was sweating all in the food while he was cooking it........he had sweat dripping off a bandanna into the WOK.:blink: I dont do chinese food anymore


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

dont get me started on subway. A foot long turkey as I was putting the last bite in my mouth I noticed a long black hair hanging off. I could only imagine how long it was before I saw it. another subway had an old lady employee stretch her mouth open to show me her gaping cavity. then at another one the guy had the bread and meat and cheese on the phone rang so he picked it up. He talked on the phone for a couple minutes. Still had the gloves on. He drops the phone on the floor and falls apart. He puts it back together and hangs it back up. He reaches for my sandwich and I yell stop. He looks at me and I say man you just picked a phone off the floor and youre not going to wash your hands and change your gloves. He said " oh yeah" :furious::furious:


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Why I never eat out unless I seen their kitchen. A bonus being a plumber we get to see what goes on in the kitchen :thumbsup:


Amen Brotha :thumbup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Resturant here had a plugged drain backing up into the kitchen with 2" of sewage on the floor.
Clean-out in the kitchen was by the grill, they never stopped cooking! Even with the sectional casting off all over. Wait staff splashing through it all to keep serving. I suggested closing till the place was cleaned but I must have had 5 heads judging by the look I got.:no:

I never ate there for at least 6 years, new owners now who believe in keeping clean. Good food now.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't even begin to list the resturants that I worked in that I won't eat in amymore. Kfc is at the top of the list though. I worked in just about every kfc in southeast missouri all owned by the same guy. They were just plain nasty. Want to preserve the health of america?? close all the franchise fast food resturants. Then close all the chinese resturants. I was working on a stop up sewer in cape girardeau chinese resturant one time. It was a hard one and we had sewage flying all over place, I ask the manager to close the section of the kitchen we were working in and he said he couldn't do it. Instead he has a guy set up at a table right next to where we were working sorting out chicken
He had a bucket on the floor throwing chicken in it he missed a couple and they landed on the floor in sewage we were working in. He picked them up put them back in the bucket. I told him that was sewage on the floor he said it ok we wash we wash. After we got done the manager offered us a free meal. Ya right. no thanks I will pass.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I think restaurants get inspected by the health departmet once a year and the restaurants know in advance when they are coming so they clean up. I heard this while I was doing work in a McDonalds before. Seems like I get the back up calls around inspection time :whistling2: 

Restaurants Should get suprise visits every month from the health inspector.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I think restaurants get inspected by the health departmet once a year and the restaurants know in advance when they are coming so they clean up. I heard this while I was doing work in a McDonalds before. Seems like I get the back up calls around inspection time :whistling2:
> 
> Restaurants Should get suprise visits every month from the health inspector.


 They do get them once a month here and its random. And anytime during the month they can come back and they can come back daily if they want. They mark points off for a dripping faucet,light bulb being out,employees with drinks in the kitchen without tops on them,etc,etc. The health rating are printed and posted in the rest. near the front door. So everyone sees the health rating they got. Local news started doing a "TOP 10 worst Health rating" every week...........It basically shut some of them down...GOOD. Bad seafood can kill you quick...worse than chicken.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> They do get them once a month here and its random. And anytime during the month they can come back and they can come back daily if they want. They mark points off for a dripping faucet,light bulb being out,employees with drinks in the kitchen without tops on them,etc,etc. The health rating are printed and posted in the rest. near the front door. So everyone sees the health rating they got. Local news started doing a "TOP 10 worst Health rating" every week...........It basically shut some of them down...GOOD. Bad seafood can kill you quick...worse than chicken.


No say it ain't so ....not seafood


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

My cable and jet hose still stink from the KFC job yesterday.

Tried pressure washer on them with soap. Gag  sat in van over night with some of that morning sun baking in the back of the van . KFC you stink Thought I was going to throw up this morning.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I was in a KFC with flooded floor once ,we had our machine on a crate to stay dry but open reel was slinging into cooking vat I stopped to go get a reel cover but manager stopped us and said just open the drain asap it wont hurt the chicken.Like you said they are NASTY


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> I was in a KFC with flooded floor once ,we had our machine on a crate to stay dry but open reel was slinging into cooking vat I stopped to go get a reel cover but manager stopped us and said just open the drain asap it wont hurt the chicken.Like you said they are NASTY


I have NO respect for fast food managers who think they know it all. I tell them you do your job I'll do mine. Go baby sit your crew. You can sign the bill when I'm done.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> I was in a KFC with flooded floor once ,we had our machine on a crate to stay dry but open reel was slinging into cooking vat I stopped to go get a reel cover but manager stopped us and said just open the drain asap it wont hurt the chicken.Like you said they are NASTY


Remind me not to eat at kfc in alabama


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I was in a local Hardees hamburger joint once that had so many dead and alive flies on and around the seating area that I got up, threw my food away and went to the nearest kfc. I think I will puke now.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

When you're feeling a little bound up, KFC works better than X lax. Our worst restaurant, the china diner, just plain nasty kitchen. If you were to slip and fall down back there (a distinct possibility) you might as well just end it all then and there cause you ain't never gonna get that stink off ya.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I worked for a company a few years back that did a taco restaurant remodel. I was working in the kitchen and these guys had cole slaw ground up in a 5 gallon bucket that had flies on it and even smelled sour as you walked passed. This was the next bucket full to be served, not kidding. After that I would gag everyday that I had to work in there and smell their stuff brewing. I asked the boss if I could help unstop sewers instead.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*KFC... Hmmm*

:laughing: I was at a Long John Silver's that called for the same purpose. We had to run a crew over because NONE of the floor drains worked!! All the drain lines had deteriated at the trap and well, had nowhere to drain to. The grease, cock roach poo, floor cleaners and other contributing factors had weakened the concrete around the floor drain and trap that once the tile and grout were cut out... you could dig the concrete mush out with a shovel. Then to top it all off the 'breezeway' that had been put in the front of the store for coke lines, etc. to be ran to the back of the building (4" CI) had the condensate draining into it. After retrieving 76 count fountain drink lids, 23 straws and numerous (thousands) bugs (both dead and alive) we gladly vacuumed out the 'breezeway' for a much better aroma for the customers to eat with... 

Then there was the restaurant that had the girl with shoe laces that kept jumping over the sewer cable, but that is a different story!! LOL!!


----------

